# e39 engine... timing belt or timing chain?



## frooky (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been researching the e39 for awhile trying to figure out whether or not it would be more cost effective to purchase a used one or lease a new e90 3 series. One of my main concerns is repair costs. You just can't beat BMW's free maintenance program on new cars. 

It looks like one of the most expensive repairs for the old 5 series is getting the timing serviced, but I can't find anywhere that states whether the engine uses a timing belt or chain. Obviously a belt would wear out a lot faster than a chain thereby necessitating a costly repair bill.

Specifically, I am looking at 2000 528i's and 2001-02 530i's. I know they changed engines in 2001 and I'd also like to know if anyone has any experience with both different cars. It seems like such a no-brainer that the newer of the cars is going to be better, but I've driven a couple of 528i's, so if they're just as reliable/responsive as the 530i's, I see no reason to shell out the extra cash.

Any input/help/links would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

They use timing chains. I had a 98 528 that i sold on to a fellow board member, and it was extremely reliable for the 70k or so miles that I owned it. 
Mike


----------



## frooky (Oct 10, 2004)

Awesome! Thank you very much. :thumbup:


----------

